# wiring methods



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You bet. Every state and utility has their own rules and regs. I have know folks from the east Edison Electric that used red, white and blue for phase designations, Here in Arizona for 120/208 it is usually black red blue. Unless your at Motorola and they use those colors as 277/480.
Names will be changed, I remember hearing greenfield the first time, oh you mean flex.


----------

